# compartmentalize, compartmentalization



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Compartmentalization. Τι λέξη κι αυτή! Τη γράφω με τουλάχιστον δύο παύσεις για να βεβαιωθώ ότι είναι όλα στη θέση τους.

Στην καθημερινή της χρήση, όταν χωρίζουμε τη ζωή μας ή τη δουλειά μας σε σαφώς περιγεγραμμένα τμήματα, διαμερίσματα, τομείς, μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη _διαμερισματοποίηση_; Ή υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο; 

Κοιτάζω στο Google: για τη _διαμερισματοποίηση_ μού δίνει πολλά ευρήματα για τη διαμερισματοποίηση του στομάχου (ποιο είναι το καλύτερο; _compartment formation, compartmentation_ ή _compartmentalization_;) και κάποια για τη διαμερισματοποίηση του σκληρού δίσκου, που αποτελούν απόδοση τού _partitioning_, αυτό για το οποίο άλλοι προτείνουν _διαμερισμός_ ή _διαμέριση_. Αυτά δεν μου κάνουν όμως για το _compartmentalization_.

*compartmentalize* 
divide into discrete sections or categories: _he had the ability to compartmentalize his life_ (ODE)

Τι στο καλό την έκανε τη ζωή του;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι στο καλό την έκανε τη ζωή του;


Τώρα θα έρθει ο Δαέμανας να σου μοστράρει την αβατάρα του...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2012)

_"είναι γεγονός ότι οργανώνω πολύ καλά το πρόγραμμά μου. Δεν βάζω τη ζωή μου σε κουτάκια αλλά είμαι πειθαρχημένη για να μην πελαγώνω"._ δηλώνει η Άβα Γαλανοπούλου σε μια συνέντευξή της.
Νομίζω πως η ελληνική έκφραση που αντιστοιχεί στο κομπαρτμαποτέτοιο, τέλος πάντων, περιφραστικά τουλάχιστον, είναι αυτό το "βάζω τη ζωή μου σε κουτάκια".

Όσο για το τι στον άνεμο την έκανε τη ζωή του... μάλλον τη σαλαμοποίησε για να την τρώει ευκολότερα.
Δεν βοήθησα, το ξέρω


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά, αυτή είναι η καθημερινή μας απόδοση για το _compartmentalize_.

Οι ψυχολόγοι δεν θα έπρεπε να έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει κάτι για το ουσιαστικό;
Compartmentalization is an unconscious psychological defense mechanism used to avoid cognitive dissonance, or the mental discomfort and anxiety caused by a person having conflicting values, cognitions, emotions, beliefs, etc. within themselves. Compartmentalization allows these conflicting ideas to co-exist by inhibiting direct or explicit acknowledgement and interaction between separate compartmentalized self states.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compartmentalization_(psychology)


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 4, 2012)

_Τομεοποίηση_ στο λεξικό του Γεωργούση. Και έξω από αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2012)

Εδώ, _διαμερισματοποίηση_ από τον Βασ. Φίλια σε ψυχολογικό φόντο.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2012)

Βασ. Φίλιας said:


> _Δεν γεννάται ζήτημα ότι η οπτική του γράφοντος είναι εκείνη του κοινωνιολόγου· όμως ακριβώς αυτή η οπτική δίνει τη δυνατότητα υπέρβασης διαμερισματοποιήσεων και περιχαρακώσεων, που έχουν οδηγήσει μεγάλο μέρος της ακαδημαϊκής Ψυχολογίας σε μία μονομερή πραγματιστική αντίληψη της ψυχικής ζωής του ανθρώπου.
> Καθηγητής ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΦΙΛΙΑΣ
> Μάρτιος 2008_



Όμως βλέπω ότι με πρόλαβε ο δόκτωρ.
Ο όρος διαμερισματοποίηση είναι γνωστός και χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα εδώ και πολύ καιρό. Τον θυμάμαι ήδη από τα φοιτητικά μου χρόνια, αφού είχα ως μάθημα επιλογής την Ψυχολογία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2012)

Cadmian said:


> _Τομεοποίηση_ στο λεξικό του Γεωργούση. Και έξω από αυτό.


Πολλά από τα γκουγκλοευρήματα ίσως παραπέμπουν σε sectorisation.


----------



## Earion (Apr 4, 2012)

Στα στρατιωτικά ο όρος έχει πολλές χρήσεις.

Ξεκινά από τη διαμόρφωση του εδάφους: compartmentalized terrain.

Έπεται η τάση να χωρίζεται η υδρόγειος σε θέατρα επιχειρήσεων (to compartmentalize the globe into theaters of operation).

Και καταλήγει στον τομέα της ασφάλειας των πληροφοριών, στην τάση να επιμερίζονται οι πληροφορίες και να ανακοινώνονται σε κάθε εμπλεκόμενο τμήμα ξεχωριστά, με βάση το μίνιμουμ που πρέπει ο καθένας να γνωρίζει. Όπως λέει η Βικιπαίδεια στο σχετικό λήμμα Compartmentalization (information security),

In matters concerning information security, whether public or private sector, compartmentalization is the limiting of access to information to persons or other entities who have a need to know it in order to perform certain tasks.
The concept originated in the handling of classified information in military and intelligence applications.​

Το νομίζετε αναγκαίο να επινοηθεί ένας μόνο όρος και να χρησιμοποιείται σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις ή να υπάρχουν περισσότεροι και να εφαρμόζονται κατά περίπτωση; (Εμένα το δεύτερο μου φαίνεται καλύτερο).


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Κάπου εδώ περνάμε στη δημιουργία στεγανών.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Κάπου εδώ περνάμε στη δημιουργία στεγανών.



Ούτως ή άλλως το compartmentalization στην ψυχολογία εμπεριέχει ακριβώς αυτή την ύπαρξη στεγανών. Ένας άνθρωπος που έχει τακτοποιήσει με τέτοιο τρόπο τη ζωή του, δεν αφήνει να διαρρεύσει η ουσία του ενός διαμερίσματος στα άλλα, ούτως ειπείν. Αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό, με την έννοια ότι δεν βλάπτει να μη μεταφέρεις το άγχος και τον πανικό της δουλειάς σου στο παιδάκι σου που δεν σου φταίει σε τίποτα. Πάνω σ' αυτό τον μηχανισμό βασίζεται και η δημιουργία ψυχολογικού μηχανισμού άμυνας, κάτι σαν το να μη γνωρίζει η δεξιά σου τι ποιεί η αριστερά σου κι έτσι οι αντιφάσεις σου να μην δημιουργούν υπαρξιακές συγκρούσεις.Στην ακραία του προέκταση -ακραία με την έννοια της ψυχανωμαλίας πλέον- με αυτό τον τρόπο μπορεί λόγου χάρη ένας ναζί βασανιστής σε στρατόπεδο συγκέντρωσης να γυρίζει στο σπίτι μετά το πέρας των "πειραμάτων" του, να χαϊδεύει στοργικά το παιδί του και να δακρύζει ακούγοντας κλασική μουσική (σχηματικό το παράδειγμα). Προφανώς υπάρχουν πολλές διαβαθμίσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 4, 2012)

Το Compartmentalisation ήταν μέρος της μεταπτυχιακής μου *προ*εργασίας (Research Methods - Preventing Progressive Collapse through Compartmentalisation). Στην μηχανική το compartmentalisation ή segmentation είναι ο διαχωρισμός μιας κατασκευής σε τμήματα, με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε να αποτρέπουν το ντόμινο εφέ. Για την ιστορία, progressive collapse είναι η προοδευτική κατάρρευση, αυτό δηλαδή που είδαμε με το WTC και το compartmentalisation είναι η μέθοδος που θα μπορούσε να ακολουθηθεί στην σχεδίαση των κτηρίων, ούτως ώστε να μην είχαν υποστεί προοδευτική κατάρρευση.

Εδώ μια υλοποίησή του, στην Confederation Bridge, του Καναδά*:







Πιστεύω ότι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα μπορούσε κανείς να μεταφράσει την λέξη με κάποιο από τα: απομόνωση, τμηματοποίηση, διαίρεση.



* Starossek, U., and Wolff, M., (2005). Design of Collapse-resistant Structures. _JCSS and IABSE Workshop on Robustness of Structures_.


----------



## Themis (Apr 4, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με το "βάζω τη ζωή μου σε κουτάκια" σαν κοινή έκφραση και με τη "δημιουργία στεγανών" σαν απόδοση ευρέος φάσματος. Αν πάμε σε μονολεκτικό, δεν μπορούμε βέβαια να αμφισβητήσουμε τη "διαμερισματοποίηση" σαν ειδικό όρο, αλλά η διαφορά γλωσσικού επιπέδου με το πρωτότυπο είναι πολύ μεγάλη και η βαρβαρότητα του σχηματισμού έκδηλη: σαν να μη λέγαμε "μετάφραση" αλλά "μεταφρασματοποίηση". Για τον "διαμερισμό" θα μπορούσα να νιώσω κάποια συμπάθεια, για τη "διαμερισματοποίηση" όχι. Οπότε, αν ήθελα σώνει και καλά μονολεκτική απόδοση σε κείμενο όπου δεν με δεσμεύει η ειδική ορολογία ενός τομέα, σαφώς θα προτιμούσα την "κατάτμηση", τον "κατατεμαχισμό", τον "κατακερματισμό".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2012)

Themis said:


> Για τον "διαμερισμό" θα μπορούσα να νιώσω κάποια συμπάθεια, για τη "διαμερισματοποίηση" όχι.



Κι εγώ απεχθάνομαι τις -οποιήσεις, αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο διαμερισμός είναι άτακτος, άναρχος, τυχαίος, ανοργάνωτος ενώ εδώ θέλουμε κάτι οργανωμένο· ήγουν, κουτάκια. Θα χρειαστεί λοιπόν να προσδιορίσουμε τον διαμερισμό, οπότε πάει καλλιά του το μονολεκτικό του πράγματος.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Αθάνατα ελληνικά επιθήματα: υπάρχει και η *διαμερισμάτωση* του ορόφου!


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό και έχει να κάνει με τη διαρκή εξώθηση της ειδικής ορολογίας στην ακαταληψία και το συμμετρικό φαινόμενο της ευρείας χρήσης αυτούσιων των ξένων όρων από τους ίδιους τους ειδικούς, όταν τουλάχιστον δεν φοράνε το φράκο τους. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, το "διαμέρισμα" δεν σημασιοδοτείται από την τρέχουσα γλωσσική χρήση, από την οποία άλλωστε και το "διαμερίζω" απουσιάζει σχεδόν πλήρως. Η σημασία της "διαμερισματοποίησης" _δεν_ προκύπτει από το υπαρκτό "διαμέρισμα", που κατά το ΛΝΕΓ είναι μεταφραστικό δάνειο από το γαλλικό appartement και το αγγλικό appartment και πρωτοεντοπίζεται στον Άγγελο Βλάχο το 1871. 'Οταν όμως οι λόγιοι ουσιαστικά επανανοηματοδοτούν το "διαμέρισμα" με βάση την αρχική σημασία του "διαμερίζω", δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ λογικό να τους φαίνεται μετά λίγος ο "διαμερισμός". Ας το πάρουμε με τη σειρά: η ενέργεια του "διαμερίζω" είναι ο "διαμερισμός" και δεχόμαστε τη (σύμφωνη με τους γενικούς κανόνες) παραγωγή του "διαμερίσματος" για να δηλωθεί το αποτέλεσμα. Ωραία ώς εδώ. Η απλή λογική λέει ότι, αν το αποτέλεσμα του "διαμερισμού" είναι η δημιουργία "διαμερισμάτων", τότε ο "διαμερισμός" _είναι _"διαμερισματοποίηση".

Αυτά βέβαια δεν τα λέω για το θέμα του όρου που μας απασχολεί εδώ - την είπα προηγουμένως την άποψή μου. Απλώς μου δόθηκε για πολλοστή φορά η ευκαιρία να θαυμάσω τους διεστραμμένους μηχανισμούς της δημιουργίας ειδικής ορολογίας. Όταν κατατέμνουμε, κατατεμαχίζουμε, διαμελίζουμε κτλ., τα κομμάτια που παράγονται είναι διαχωρισμένα, δεν συνδέονται αναμεταξύ τους. Οι ειδικοί είχαν μεγάλη γκάμα για να διαλέξουν έναν όρο που δεν θα ήταν ακατάληπτος, ενδεχομένως και σε κάποια μορφή όχι πολύ κοινή ( π.χ. γιατί "διαμερισματοποίηση" και όχι "κατάτμηση" ή ακόμα "τεμαχοποίηση"; ). Και φυσικά διάλεξαν τον πιο ακατανόητο.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2012)

> Οι ειδικοί είχαν μεγάλη γκάμα για να διαλέξουν έναν όρο που δεν θα ήταν ακατάληπτος, ενδεχομένως και σε κάποια μορφή όχι πολύ κοινή ( π.χ. γιατί "διαμερισματοποίηση" και όχι "κατάτμηση" ή ακόμα "τεμαχοποίηση"; ). Και φυσικά διάλεξαν τον πιο ακατανόητο.



Μεγαλύτερη αλήθεια δεν έχει ειπωθεί!  Εύγε και ν' αγιάσει το στόμα σου. Και νομίζω ότι το κέικ ;) σ' αυτό το άθλημα το παίρνουν η ψυχολογία και η κοινωνιολογία. Παρακαλώ διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.

Πού να ψάχνεις, ας πούμε, την αντιστοίχηση του intentionality και να βρίσκεις από προθετικότητα και αποβλεπτικότητα μέχρι κατευθυντικότητα* όπως επισημαίνει και αυτός ο καλός κύριος http://alkisgounaris.com/?p=922 . Να την κόψω τη φλέβα ή να την αφήσω;

*την ίδια λέξη, όπως γνωρίζετε ήδη εσείς τα μαστόρικα αγόρια, θα τη βρείτε και για καλώδια, αλλά αυτή είναι άλλη ιστορία.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2012)

Όσο για την κατάτμηση ή τον τεμαχισμό ή ακόμα και τον ωραιότατο κατακερματισμό που προτείνει ο Themis νομίζω ότι αφήνει απέξω ακριβώς αυτή την αίσθηση της στεγανοποίησης. Μπορείς να έχεις τεμαχίσει τη ζωή σου (πρακτικά όλοι το κάνουμε) αλλά τα κομμάτια της να αλληλοεπηρεάζονται. Ο αγγλικός όρος υπονοεί το αντίθετο: κερματισμό _και_ στεγανοποίηση. (Μα αλλιώς δεν θα λειτουργούσε και ως μηχανισμός άμυνας)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αθάνατα ελληνικά επιθήματα: υπάρχει και η *διαμερισμάτωση* του ορόφου!


Στο δικό μου το σινάφι είναι όντως ψωμοτύρι, ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκα ότι είναι περίεργος ο όρος! :huh:


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Στα αγγλικά το _compartment_ χρησιμοποιήθηκε από νωρίς όχι μόνο σαν κάτι που προκύπτει από κατάτμηση και διαμερισμό αλλά και σαν κάτι που είναι πριβέ όπως οι ιδιαίτεροι χώροι (τα κουπέ;) ενός εστιατορίου ή στεγανό όπως στα πλοία ή αυτονομημένο σαν τα τμήματα μιας επιχείρησης ή μονωμένο σαν τα κουτάκια της ψυχολογίας. Πού να βοηθήσει το δικό μας _διαμέρισμα_, που σ' εμάς το διαμέρισμα είναι το μέρος όπου πληροφορείσαι τι κάνεις ο κύριος του διπλανού διαμερίσματος. Η _δημιουργία στεγανών_ φαίνεται να είναι τελικά ο πιο σαφής όρος.


----------



## Themis (Apr 5, 2012)

Ως προς το συγκεκριμένο, νομίζω ότι έχουμε καταλήξει: δημιουργία στεγανών σαν γενική απόδοση, διαμερισματοποίηση σαν ειδικός όρος, κάνω τη ζωή μου κουτάκια σαν κοινή έκφραση. Επιφυλάσσομαι βέβαια, αν μου το επιτρέπει το κείμενό μου, να μιλήσω π.χ. για στεγανοποιημένα θραύσματα ζωής ή για την πολυτεμαχισμένη ζωή του, άσκημα θα είναι; Όσο για το γενικό θέμα της δημιουργίας ελληνικής ορολογίας, έχει βέβαια δίκιο ο Νίκελ ως προς το συγκεκριμένο, αλλά εκείνο που συναντάμε συνέχεια είναι η παράνοια του να θεωρούμε ότι ο ξένος όρος τα λέει όλα από μόνος του, σαν λέξη, και να αγνοούμε ότι η ξένη λέξη χωρίς τη νοηματοδότηση που της έδωσε η ειδική χρήση δεν λέει συχνά τίποτα περισσότερο από την αντίστοιχη ελληνική. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολλές φορές κάποια ιερογλυφικά που οι ειδικοί μπορούν να τα ορίσουν εξαρχής και έτσι θεωρούν ότι διακονούν την επιστήμη, ενώ στο αναμεταξύ τους οι αμετάφραστοι ξένοι όροι πάνε σύννεφο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2012)

Για την χρήση στην μηχανική δεν μου βρήκατε απόδοση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Αυτονομιστική κατάτμηση; :)

Προσθήκη: Δυστυχώς, δεν βρίσκω επίθετο για _αυτονομώ / αυτονόμηση_, για να σοβαρέψω λιγάκι την πρότασή μου. Το _αυτονομικός_ πάλι με αγώνες έχει να κάνει.


----------



## Earion (Apr 5, 2012)

Και για τη στρατιωτική χρήση δε βρήκαμε. Τι θα γίνει μ' κείνο το compartmentalized terrain, που θέλει να πει ότι τα εδαφικά χαρακτηριστικά ή και η πυκνή βλάστηση χωρίζουν ένα τοπίο σε κομματάκια, έτσι που ένας στρατός να μην μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει όλη του τη δύναμη, ώστε να πάρει μέρος στη μάχη ως σύνολο, αλλά να είναι υποχρεωμένος να την κατατεμαχίσει και να στέλνει μικρότερες μονάδες σε κάθε compartment (διαμέρισμα;).


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2012)

Earion said:


> Και για τη στρατιωτική χρήση δε βρήκαμε. Τι θα γίνει μ' κείνο το compartmentalized terrain, που θέλει να πει ότι τα εδαφικά χαρακτηριστικά ή και η πυκνή βλάστηση χωρίζουν ένα τοπίο σε κομματάκια, έτσι που ένας στρατός να μην μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει όλη του τη δύναμη, ώστε να πάρει μέρος στη μάχη ως σύνολο, αλλά να είναι υποχρεωμένος να την κατατεμαχίσει και να στέλνει μικρότερες μονάδες σε κάθε compartment (διαμέρισμα;).



Καταμερισμός;



nickel said:


> Αυτονομιστική κατάτμηση; :)



Δεν μ' αρέσει η κατάτμηση γιατί ήδη υπάρχει σαν έννοια και είναι κάτι άλλο (στην τοπογραφία). Εννοείται πως έννοιες όπως κερματισμός και τεμαχισμός είναι ήδη συνδεδεμένες με θραύση και κατάρρευση. Όμως η αυτονομία υπάρχει μέσα στην έννοια. Compartmentalisation είναι ουσιαστικά ο διαχωρισμός σε ημιαυτόνομα τμήματα με δυνατότητα απόσπασης (οριζοντίως) ή υποστήριξης (καθέτως).


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Να το πούμε και να το ξαναπούμε: όλες οι λέξεις που έχουμε εμείς που δείχνουν κομμάτιασμα (_κατάτμηση, κατατεμαχισμός, κατακερματισμός, καταμερισμός, επιμερισμός, διαμερισμός_) δεν μας κάνουν γιατί δεν περιλαμβάνουν την έννοια του στεγανού. 

Διασώζονται κάπως (νομίζω) η _τμηματοποίηση_ (segmentation), ίσως και η _διαμερισματοποίηση_, αλλά η δεύτερη όχι για τις παραπάνω χρήσεις, του πολιτικού μηχανικού ή τη στρατιωτική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 5, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να υπήρχε κάτι σαν τμηματισμός. Γιατί η τμηματοποίηση δουλεύει κάπως αλλά δεν μού αρέσει αυτή η παραγωγική κατάληξη (εννοώ ότι βρίσκω πως δεν δουλεύει καλά, κτγμ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να το πούμε και να το ξαναπούμε: όλες οι λέξεις που έχουμε εμείς που δείχνουν κομμάτιασμα (_κατάτμηση, κατατεμαχισμός, κατακερματισμός, καταμερισμός, επιμερισμός, διαμερισμός_) δεν μας κάνουν γιατί δεν περιλαμβάνουν την έννοια του στεγανού.


Ε, να φτιάξουμε τότε τον στεγανομερισμό...


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, να φτιάξουμε τότε τον στεγανομερισμό...


Δόκτορα, αν μας είχαν διορίσει Μήτσους, άλλα ελληνικά θα μιλούσε τώρα η χώρα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, να φτιάξουμε τότε τον στεγανομερισμό...



Και κάπως έτσι γεννήθηκε η μικρή, απόκληρη Ευελφάλεια...  :inno:


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Για την καημένη ευελφάλεια, που κάθεται μονάχη και μασουλάει το φαλάφελ της, fluff 'n' fuzzy, την τρώει τ' αγιάζι, 
έχουμε νήμα: glocal flexicurity = παγκοσμιοτοπική ελαστασφάλεια ή ευελφάλεια ή ευελισφάλεια ή ευελιξία με ασφάλεια


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δόκτορα, αν μας είχαν διορίσει Μήτσους, άλλα ελληνικά θα μιλούσε τώρα η χώρα. :)


Εγώ τα μιλάω αυτά τα ελληνικά και τώρα, μη χολοσκάς.



bernardina said:


> Και κάπως έτσι γεννήθηκε η μικρή, απόκληρη Ευελφάλεια...  :inno:


Την οποία κουβεντιάσαμε εδώ...

Edit: Στο δικό σου μισάωρο είμαστε, Δαεμάνε;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2012)

Dae, αν βρεις λίγο χρόνο και περάσεις από το ιστολόι του Σαραντ, θα δεις ότι της έχω γράψει και κοτζαμάν ποίημα... :devil:
Άμα θες το βρίσκω και το βάζω κι εδώ, αλλά είναι κομματάκι άσχετο (και άχαρο) να την αναστήσουμε ενώ μιλάμε γι' άλλα πράματα, όχι;


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2012)

Μην ανησυχείς, λουρκίζω συχνά από κει, Μπέρνι (έτσι, να μάθεις!). Να χαρείς, όχι Dae, μου θυμίζει παγωτό. 
Να 'ταν every day like sundae που 'λεγε ο Σμιθσόνιος :-\, μάλιστα. 
Δρα, τα μπλέξαμε τα ημίωρα, αλλά το καλό είναι ότι συντονιζόμαστε πάλι.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2012)

Χα! εσύ ξέρεις το χαϊδευτικό μου -και βλέπω ότι το προτιμάς με γιώτα. Πώς θα σ' άρεσε να σε φωνάζω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, να φτιάξουμε τότε τον στεγανομερισμό...





nickel said:


> Δόκτορα, αν μας είχαν διορίσει Μήτσους, άλλα ελληνικά θα μιλούσε τώρα η χώρα. :)



Και για στρατιωτική χρήση, τον πεδιομερισμό...

Και για ηρώδεια παιδαγωγική, τον παιδιομερισμό...

Με απογοήτευσες Νικέλιε, πάλι...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και για στρατιωτική χρήση, τον πεδιομερισμό...
> 
> Και για ηρώδεια παιδαγωγική, τον παιδιομερισμό...
> 
> Με απογοήτευσες Νικέλιε, πάλι...




Ευτυχώς για τα ιμάτια η λέξη έχει βρεθεί προ πολλού...  :inno:


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Χα! εσύ ξέρεις το χαϊδευτικό μου -και βλέπω ότι το προτιμάς με γιώτα. Πώς θα σ' άρεσε να σε φωνάζω;



Ψιτ, αστέρι! Τιτανομεγιστοτεράστιε!  
Μα έχω nickname (και Nick name): Daeman, daeman, Δαεμάνο, δαεμάνο, δαίμονα, έτι δεόμεθα κι έτσι δαιόμεθα, μην αρχίσουμε τα κόψε-ράψε τώρα και μου μείνει κανένα ευελφαλές Dan.
Το κόβω όμως εδώ, γιατί το νήμα κινδυνεύει από βαριάς μορφής οφτοπικισμό. Συνεχίζουμε στο Playground.


----------



## Earion (Apr 10, 2012)

Εγώ εχω καπαρώσει το *Δαίμονας Σαμάνος*.


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2013)

Πάντως η διαμερισματοποίηση του εδάφους (σε στρατιωτικό περιβάλλον) δεν είναι πρόσφατη. Τη βρίσκω στο _Εγκόλπιον του αξιωματικού πεζικού_ του 1938, του Κωνσταντίνου Δαβάκη (ναι, του Δαβάκη της Πίνδου) (σ. 45).


----------

